# Leaking Speakers



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I read Crawfishes report on leaking Jensen speakers with the weep hole leaking inside the trailer. It sorta got me paranoid over my brand new 2008 28 KRS. Does anyone know if Kestone has resolved this issue? My speakers (covers, anyway) look nice and siliconed/sealed and I hate to pull them if there isn't a problem. I removed the Microwave and hosed the speaker down and inspected the backside of the speaker/wall. It was nice and dry. Even so,I wonder how long it will take the frame to eventually rust and let water in?
Also, I found a slight crack on a bead of roof sealant around the fridge vent on the roof and plan on using some Dicor to cover it. What is the recommended prep for that other than cleaning with a bit of soap and water? Thanks!

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tim,

Wish I knew, but we have an antiquated 2006 28krs that doesn't have outside speakers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've never had that problem...but I don't have that model either. I'd pull the speaker and take a look. Shoudl only take ya about 5 minutes to check...then you'll have comfort knowing if you have a problem or not.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

We pulled ours (07 Ob) as a precaution mod and found they were not sealed good.
There is a small area at the bottom of the outside cover that could hold water til it evaporated, rather than flipping the outside cover upside down DH drilled a small hole in the bottom for water to drain.

Juleen


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Tim P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read Crawfishes report on leaking Jensen speakers with the weep hole leaking inside the trailer. It sorta got me paranoid over my brand new 2008 28 KRS. Does anyone know if Kestone has resolved this issue? My speakers (covers, anyway) look nice and siliconed/sealed and I hate to pull them if there isn't a problem. I removed the Microwave and hosed the speaker down and inspected the backside of the speaker/wall. It was nice and dry. Even so,I wonder how long it will take the frame to eventually rust and let water in?
> Also, I found a slight crack on a bead of roof sealant around the fridge vent on the roof and plan on using some Dicor to cover it. What is the recommended prep for that other than cleaning with a bit of soap and water? Thanks!
> ...


I have a 08 26rks on the way.
Where are the speakers actually located?

Bob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Tim P said:


> I have a 08 26rks on the way.
> Where are the speakers actually located?
> 
> Bob


Bob, I had the same trailer, but an '06, before I got the 5'er. Mine did not have outside speakers, but I would go as far as to guess, your speakers would be either above the sofa in the cabinets or in the TV area.

Leon


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> I have a 08 26rks on the way.
> Where are the speakers actually located?
> 
> Bob


Bob, I had the same trailer, but an '06, before I got the 5'er. Mine did not have outside speakers, but I would go as far as to guess, your speakers would be either above the sofa in the cabinets or in the TV area.

Leon








[/quote]

Thanks...wonder if someone with the RKS has the speakers??

Bob


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

(Eagleeyes, they are located on the right side of the trailer, under the "eave" of the awning on my 28krs.)

Ok, thanks all for the replies. It was exactly like Juleen said. I pulled the speaker that is directly behind the microwave. The speaker itself was sealed very well and the frame is all plastic with no weep holes. Though it is water proof due to the cone being plastic, no way am I going to let them reside more than a couple of years. The only thing plugging a 5 inch funnel to the inside of the trailer is the speaker cone itself. When (yes, when) it cracks after years (months?) of direct sunlight...
An easy fix would have been for the speaker to be in a housing that is weather proofed. COME ON KEYSTONE!!! Anyway, like Crawfish said, don't be paranoid about it, but plan on doing something about it down the road".


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I saw speakers leaking music once. Probably should go on about that.


----------

